

Backbone: Dealing with stateful applications (part 2) - masylum
http://pau.calepin.co/backbone-dealing-with-stateful-applications-part-2.html

======
michokest
For completeness, here's a link to the first part of the post:
[http://pau.calepin.co/backbone-dealing-with-stateful-
applica...](http://pau.calepin.co/backbone-dealing-with-stateful-applications-
part-1.html)

